# conky-1.8.1_4: no ${fs_bar /} available



## ekar (Apr 5, 2012)

I run FreeBSD 9.0 XFCE 4.8 and conky-1.8.1_4 from ports. Default config which is at /usr/local/share/examples/conky/conkyrc.sample does not show ${fs_bar /} at all when *I* run the conky.

CPU graphing works fine, but with fs_bar it's some kind of anomaly, instead of fs_bar nothing is displayed, but if *I* take a screenshot, bars are in place 

I use a black background in XFCE 4.8, changing desktop background nothing changes in conky.

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## ekar (Apr 7, 2012)

*F*inally it was no problem within Xorg  *S*orry for disturbing. I was using long time "DirectColor" in Xorg at Display section, and it was messing up all colors for conky, now it's removed and conky works just perfect


----------

